# Replacement bulbs for old Proto 2000 diesels



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello all --

I have a couple of older Lifelike Proto 2000 SD units (1 SD7, 1 SD9) that I want to convert to dcc.

Due to conflicts between the factory-installed light board and "plug in" type dcc decoders (I could not get the R end [orange wire] headlight to operate independently, regardless of what I try), I'm going to try this "entire board replacement":

https://www.traintekllc.com/tcs-train-control-systems-1001-a6x-ho-scale-decoder/

It looks to be a simple conversion -- disconnect wires from existing tabs, replace wire-for-wire on the new board, put board in. (Getting old, vision ain't so good, dexterity not so great either, so I want _as simple a procedure as possible)._

This one comes with a 1.5v dc power supply for existing headlight bulbs.
That's _just what I'm looking for,_ as I DO NOT WANT to convert to LED's or use 12-16v bulbs due to heat issues.

_However..._
It's my understanding that these older Proto units came with 3v bulbs, which will "run dim" from the 1.5v output of the board.

_So..._
I'd like to order up some 1.5v bulbs which I will swap out with the board exchange.

_But..._
I'm having a bit of trouble deciding exactly WHICH SIZE of bulb to get.
I checked the parts sheet that came with the Proto units, it lists a part number but NO SIZE of the original bulbs.

I measured an existing bulb and it looks to be about 3mm in diameter, about 7-8mm long. 

I'm thinking these might do the job?
https://www.amazon.com/GPW02W-Miniature-Pre-Wired-architectural-project/dp/B07DW9BNKL

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Those would work, although you may have to modify the hole slightly. 

Those are incandescent bulbs, though, which are very 20th Century. You might consider using LED's instead. Their lower current draw works well with lower voltage / amperage outputs.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

CTValley wrote:
_"Those are incandescent bulbs, though, which are very 20th Century. You might consider using LED's instead. Their lower current draw works well with lower voltage / amperage outputs."_

The reason I don't want LED's is because they don't come with WIRES attached to the LED.

Instead, they have metallic "prongs", and trying to connect them to the decoder board is going to require soldering, etc.

That's just "beyond my pay grade" at this point.

If LED's came with small flexible wires (as do incandescent bulbs), I would have no problems "switching" (I think). But... _they don't._


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JAlbert

Soldering is not a high tech event.

You pretty much need to solder this or
that around a layout.

Go to Harbor Freight or a big box store
and pick up a cheap
soldering iron...likely about 25.00 for a 25 or
30 watt Iron. Also get a vial of resin flux and
a small spool of resin core solder. Do NOT get
any acid flux or solder. It corrodes electrical parts.

Then assemble some small copper or brass 
pieces and practice soldering them. You 'clean'
the first piece with a brush of the flux, then touch the
tip of the heated iron to the solder and get a small
tab on it...'tin' each part to be joined using this method,
then put them together and again apply a dab of solder
with the tip of the iron. Then try soldering a tinned wire
to one of the pieces, or to a piece of scrap track. Just a
few minutes and you're now an expert at least good 
enuf to solder LED leads to printed circuit boards.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> CTValley wrote:
> _"Those are incandescent bulbs, though, which are very 20th Century. You might consider using LED's instead. Their lower current draw works well with lower voltage / amperage outputs."_
> 
> The reason I don't want LED's is because they don't come with WIRES attached to the LED.
> ...


They don't? I guess I got ripped off, then -- I would swear those things I bought in that package labeled LEDs really were!

Seriously, It's not too hard to find ones that do, if you're willing to look. Amazon, eBay, and half a dozen other vendors pop up on the very first page of a Google search.

More importantly, if soldering is "above your paygrade", then it's time to ask for a promotion. As Don says, it's really not hard, and if you desire to do most anything electrical on your layout, it's a skill you really must have. Besides, how were you planning to attach the new bulb to the light board if you can't solder?


----------

